# New Scottish Member



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bought our first motorhome at beginning of month and joined this site next day but have been unable to post until now - thanks to Steve4Kay for his help via private messages and of course admin for sorting us out. 
Our van is a sundance 630 and us will consist some combination of me, my husband, my mum ,my dad, son and girlfriend, daughter, her husband and delightful granddaughter plus a bump which is due to become second grandchild at beginning of October.
Have had experience caravanning and we are planing on going to the Northern meet at end of month. Look forward to meeting some of you then.


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 22, 2008)

*many thanks !!*

glad to have been of help ! what happens if they all want to come ?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 22, 2008)

*new scottish member*

steve4kay

I think it will be a case of "perm any 6 from 10". Might even produce a back up van soon for junior members.

Wee-z


----------



## lenny (Aug 22, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> steve4kay
> 
> I think it will be a case of "perm any 6 from 10". Might even produce a back up van soon for junior members.
> 
> Wee-z



Thats great news,Weez, the more the merrier, don't forget to bring the bairns bikes, they'll love it here....Oh and welcome to the site


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 22, 2008)

We will be arriving  on the Thursday now,  just to be able to get a spot!!  Looking at Lenny's photos,   though, there seems to be more than enough room for everybody!  So come on........ the more the merrier........ We'll see you all there!  JIM


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 23, 2008)

hi and welcome you picked the best motor home site around sounds like you could have a full van at times


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.
Jim  - LOL you just want the pub to yourself don't you
In the effort to ensure I forgot nobody I forgot to mention the mutt Rex who will be comming along with the GGPs (great grandparents - sorry Mum & Dad but you are!!). He is definitely not a yorkie but about collie size. Think we will leave the two cats and the guinea pig at home though - just to allow some room you understand


----------



## jimmnlizz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, but you could still find room for the Budgie  if you trained it to manage without his cage!!   JIM.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard wee-z


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone.
> Jim  - LOL you just want the pub to yourself don't you
> In the effort to ensure I forgot nobody I forgot to mention the mutt Rex who will be comming along with the GGPs (great grandparents - sorry Mum & Dad but you are!!). He is definitely not a yorkie but about collie size. Think we will leave the two cats and the guinea pig at home though - just to allow some room you understand



if your two cats are the same as ours it would be fun with the guinea pig in the van  but then again kids can be as much of a prob


----------

